# Playing the emrgenza festival in montreal



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Playing the emergenza festival in montreal*

Yes , it's a bit of a shameless spam , but at least the tilte is clear enough :banana:

We're playing "Les Katacombes " on october 28 ( this sunday ) . So if anyone is in montreal and likes energic punk rock , we'd be glad to see you .

By the way , we also just put 3 new songs on our myspace . I'm still bad at recording and mixing , but I think it's a bit better than our previous recordings .


----------

